# Found Young Robin



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

My neighbors came to me with a young robin in a towel. They usually do this when they find a bird because I'm the neighborhood "bird expert".  In any case, at first glance I of course told them, this is an older baby, if she was on the ground she was probably being fed by her parents. She's large, pretty much fully feathered (except for smaller wings and a short tail) and still has the yellow on the side of her beak and spots on her chest, so obviously young. Quick inspection tells me she has a rather old wound (sticky and not bleeding anymore) on the top of her wing. I take her back to exactly where they found her and put her on the ground, stand back, and watch.

The parents are just overhead and are calling to her, but not coming down. If I picked her up, they'd dive at my head. But the little one is not walking or flying or even trying to run away if you go and pick her up. She is healthy, though, and is gaping whenever I go near her. 

It looks like they have a nest up on a very tall roof. I don't see us getting up there. Plus, I want to tend to her wound, which she obviously got on the way DOWN from the building. There are at least 7 cats in the neighborhood so I decided, in her best interest, taking her in would be best.

She's in a cooler right now, on paper towel. She seems to really want food, and I don't blame her. With an old injury like that I assume she's been down there for at least a day. Now, I'm soaking some dog food in hot water but what else could I feed her? I don't trust earth worms at the moment. From what I've heard, dog food/cat food works fine for insectivores.

I also need advice on how to clean the wound. I was thinking hydrogen peroxide, some polysporin, wrapped in some bandage from the pharmacy.

Do you think that will work?


THANK YOU!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good, just dilute the peroxide. Make it very weak 1:10 mostly water. Or instead, use colloidal silver or honey on it.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to say the little robin didn't make it. I fed him before I went to sleep but he seemed to be puffing up and seemed a little... not good. He hadn't made any noise and even though he'd eat, wasn't really all that enthusiastic. I think the injury on his wing was from a cat, as it seemed to have been sort of chewed on... Unfortunately it seemed to be an old wound and it got to him before a vet could. No one was open at that time last night, especially since it was Canada Day for us.


RIP little robin...


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Aww, poor little guy. Well done for trying though. Many people wouldn't bother. Quite why not, I'll never understand!


----------

